# New RCN Command Badge?



## rotrhed (28 Jan 2017)

Hey sailors, the official info machine says you guys have a new command badge as of last summer. And it would suggest, like everything else, what's old is new.

Can't seem to find an example online (one would think the RCN site would feature it but perhaps my googke-fu is weak). Does anyone have an example?


----------



## Stoker (28 Jan 2017)

bigzoomie said:
			
		

> Hey sailors, the official info machine says you guys have a new command badge as of last summer. And it would suggest, like everything else, what's old is new.
> 
> Can't seem to find an example online (one would think the RCN site would feature it but perhaps my googke-fu is weak). Does anyone have an example?



Here you go.

http://reg.gg.ca/heraldry/pub-reg/project.asp?lang=e&ProjectID=2784&ShowAll=1


----------



## rotrhed (29 Jan 2017)

Argh...the Public Register through the GG! I should know that! :facepalm:

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (29 Jan 2017)

It's not the old RCN badge nor is it the old Maritime Command one, it's a bit of both (though, does the use of gold anchor means we are going to have to go back to gold instead of silver for our cap badges?).

However, can someone, for the life of me, explain to us all why in this day and age someone felt that we had to get our long standing motto "Ready Aye Ready" translated into latin ?? ?? ?? ?


----------



## SeaKingTacco (29 Jan 2017)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> It's not the old RCN badge nor is it the old Maritime Command one, it's a bit of both (though, does the use of gold anchor means we are going to have to go back to gold instead of silver for our cap badges?).
> 
> However, can someone, for the life of me, explain to us all why in this day and age someone felt that we had to get our long standing motto "Ready Aye Ready" translated into latin ?? ?? ?? ?



Because Latin is neither French nor English. Skirts the OL rules.


----------



## dapaterson (29 Jan 2017)

I may once have asked if in a bilingual unit folks need to wear English titles on one shoulder and French on the other...


----------



## George Wallace (29 Jan 2017)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> I may once have asked if in a bilingual unit folks need to wear English titles on one shoulder and French on the other...



Did you include a specification of which shoulder which title was to be placed on?

"If you want service in English, Press 1"........English titles go on Right shoulder......."Si vous voulez un service en français, appuyez sur 2"..........French titles go on Right shoulder.......The Right shoulder being the shoulder indicating which is the first language spoken by the wearer, and the Left their secondary language.  





Here comes the Good Idea Faerie........I'm outta here.    [


----------



## dimsum (30 Jan 2017)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> It's not the old RCN badge nor is it the old Maritime Command one, it's a bit of both (though, does the use of gold anchor means we are going to have to go back to gold instead of silver for our cap badges?).



Why...are you stockpiling these?   >


----------



## OldSolduer (30 Jan 2017)

Are we going to have a morale patch for us soon to be retired folks?

"The older it get the better I was" sounds like a good start......

Of course every element would need its own patch....


----------



## Eye In The Sky (30 Jan 2017)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> It's not the old RCN badge nor is it the old Maritime Command one, it's a bit of both (though, does the use of gold anchor means we are going to have to go back to gold instead of silver for our cap badges?).



The RCN and RCAF can just trade badges then...apparently all we had enough $ for was ranks and DEU slip ons, none for trade badges, Wings, cap badges, etc.   ;D


----------



## Journeyman (30 Jan 2017)

Chief Stoker said:
			
		

> http://reg.gg.ca/heraldry/pub-reg/project.asp?lang=e&ProjectID=2784&ShowAll=1


So (besides the Latin), the major change is deleting the seagull albatross;  I guess they're just acknowledging the reality of the Sea King replacement project.   >


----------



## dimsum (30 Jan 2017)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> So (besides the Latin), the major change is deleting the seagull albatross;  I guess they're just acknowledging the reality of the Sea King replacement project.   >



I'm not sure whether to  :rofl: or to  :facepalm:

Maybe both.


----------



## Pusser (30 Jan 2017)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> It's not the old RCN badge nor is it the old Maritime Command one, it's a bit of both (though, does the use of gold anchor means we are going to have to go back to gold instead of silver for our cap badges?).
> 
> However, can someone, for the life of me, explain to us all why in this day and age someone felt that we had to get our long standing motto "Ready Aye Ready" translated into latin ?? ?? ?? ?



I doubt there will be any move to replace silver anchors on cap badges with gold ones.  For one thing, in RCN 1.0, the  cap badges had silver anchors (British ones still do), yet the old (pre-1968) official RCN badge had a gold anchor - so no real change in that regard.

It is actually policy to render mottos in Latin if possible (i.e. barring an historical reason not to).  The Maritime Command (now RCN) motto of "Ready Aye Ready" was never really properly translated into French anyway.

Little bit of historical background.  As mentioned above, the RCN 1.0/RN/RAN/RNZN cap badge has and has always had a silver anchor, notwithstanding that the official organizational badges of those navies (for those that had them - the RN still doesn't) usually had a gold anchor.  When Canada adopted a new badge for the Naval Operations Branch around 1973(?) it had a gold anchor and was manufactured as an all metal "cookie-cutter" badge (cloth bullion versions were optional).  When we switched out of the green CF uniform in 1985, the folks in positions of authority insisted that we had to issue a cloth badge and that the anchor HAD to be silver and so it happened, notwithstanding the fact that the official description of the Naval Operations Branch badge has never been changed.  In other words, Nav Ops personnel have been out of dress for over 30 years now...  ;D


----------



## observor 69 (30 Jan 2017)

Every time I see this thread title in a quick glance I read " New RCN Commander."


----------



## dapaterson (30 Jan 2017)

Baden Guy said:
			
		

> Every time I see this thread title in a quick glance I read " New RCN Commander."



Nope.  Dan Ackroyd still has the helm.


----------

